# NASA: "Everyone's Lying!! North America's Worst Disaster Is About To Happen!



## Mike (Nov 30, 2022)

I found this video and it is confusing, the media, Governments and
others keep on about global warming, this video suggests that the
South Pacific Ocean is cooling, Antarctica & Greenland are gaining
more ice!

This makes me wonder if the data in the video is true.

Mike.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Dec 10, 2022)

Truth is no one knows for sure. The earth warms the earth cools all totally natural processes.   But, the concept of Global Warming and Global Cooling have been politicized and people are making money on researching data, writing books, and fear mongering.  None of that information can be trusted.   We all should just move on and ignore these nuts who keep trying to make money off of fear mongering...


----------



## 1955 (Dec 10, 2022)

The problem is rising Co2 due to human activities primarily from burning fossil fuels. A certain level is required to keep the planet from freezing. Too much and it overheats. You only need look at rising Co2 to know were headed for doom both from a climate and an ecological perspective. Historically these levels have fluctuated but have never exceeded 300 ppm over the last 800 thousand years. Since about 1950 we have exceeded that level and are at 400 ppm heading straight up. Besides eventually causing the planet to overheat, the ocean is absorbing this Co2 disturbing it’s temperature regulation. Exactly how the two interact is a difficult modeling process but overall the net result will be a greenhouse runaway problem.

Ecologically, this increase in Co2 is affecting the oceans PH causing many spices to die off. This is happening now. Finally, when it rises enough all the mammals (including us) will die off. The plants will be happy!

I think that YouTube is just click bait.

*Edit:* Just to be clear, fluctuating temperatures in the atmosphere and oceans are a symptom of rising Co2 levels same as abnormal ice buildups and melts. The problem is Co2 rise not whether the temperature is going straight up right now, but it will eventually.


----------



## Victor (Dec 24, 2022)

Rubbish. Pay no attention. The world's scientists are not wrong. Though they cannot predict when it will occur accurately
  I wish people will educate themselves and stop believing nonsense


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Dec 24, 2022)

Funny how these posts have no references to back up what they claim to be facts...!  Even when they do the sources are bogus or just providing a theory that remains to be proven.  Rubbish is right!


----------

